# new guy in alabama



## gabriel.brock (Feb 19, 2013)

hey guys im new to the forum. I live in fairhope alabama.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

Im from Daphne but go to school at Tuscaloosa.


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in fairhope as well. New to fishing the area but just got a boat at the first of the year. All I need now is the time to get out there.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'm on the other side of the bay from you in Fowl River


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'm in Foley, but my Dad lives in Fairhope. I fish both sides of the bay, the beach, and Little Lagoon. Hoping to spend some time on Dauphin Island this summer. 
What's your preferred fishing style/ target species?


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in Stapleton and Semmes. I mainly fish Fish River, the Bay, Fowl and Deer Rivers.


----------

